
Introducing the Docker Store Private Beta - peterkshultz
https://blog.docker.com/2016/06/docker-store/
======
moondev
This is fantastic. A curated source of truth for rock-solid, proven images
will go a long way.

It should also cause less confusion than digging through DockerHub to find the
"best" or most-adopted image. Cheers to the Docker team!

